# Looking for recipe similar to Whipped Bettercreme Icing



## cookienut

I am looking for a buttercream icing similer to the Rich's Whipped Betterceme icing that you have to order outside and get from bakeries.  I would love to be able to make the icing at home.  It is not as sweet as most buttercreams but that the same look and texture.  I've seen on-line that hundreds of others are also looking for this recipe.  I was hoping someone here would know of a similar recipe. :roll:


----------



## chefcyn

I keep seeing references to frosting made with pudding mixes and Cool Whip or Whipped Cream.  If you were to make a nice, not-to-sweet pastry cream (vanilla pudding) from scratch, and fold in the whipped cream and a little unflavored gelatin, it should come out similar in texture and flavor--the flavor of the pudding and any extracts you may add can give you variations. It's kinda like mousse.


----------



## cookienut

Thanks, but I am not really looking for a mousse type frosting.  I am looking for a frosting similar to what you get in the bakery.


----------



## marmalady

Here are two traditional buttercream recipes I've used on wedding cakes - 
Vanilla Buttercream

1 cup sugar
1/2 cup water
4 egg whites (about 1/2 cup)
1 teaspoon vanilla 
2 cups butter, cut up 
In a saucepan, place the sugar and carefully pour the water around the edge. Using your finger, make an X in the pan to help the water gently mix with the sugar. Bring to a boil and cook to softball stage (235 degrees F.) 
Meanwhile, whip the egg whites in a mixer with a whip attachment until light and fluffy. When sugar is at the softball stage, slowly pour it into the bowl down the side and continue whipping, adding vanilla, until incorporated and then cooled. 
Add the butter 1 cube at a time while whipping until it is a thick butter cream (check flavor and consistency of butter cream before continuing to add butter, as not all of the 2 cups may be needed). 
Keep at room temperature while frosting the cake. 

***********************************

CHOCOLATE BUTTERCREAM

makes 3 cups

1 cup sugar		
1/3 cup water*		
1 ½ tsp. vanilla	
2T liquer*
4 oz. semisweet chocolate melted, cooled
11/2  cups soft butter 				
6 beaten egg yolks 
*if using liqueur, reduce water to ¼  cup

In heavy saucepan, combine sugar and water; bring to a boil; remove from heat; gradually stir a little of the sugar mixture into the beaten egg yolks; return all yolk mixture to saucepan; bring to gentle boil, reduce heat, cook and stir 2 minutes; remove fromheat; add liqueur; stir in vanilla.  Cool to room temperature.
In mixer, beat butter on high speed til fluffy; add cooled chocolate and cooled sugar-egg mixture; beat til combined; chill til mixture is of spreading consistency.


----------



## chefcyn

cookienut said:
			
		

> Thanks, but I am not really looking for a mousse type frosting.  I am looking for a frosting similar to what you get in the bakery.



Sorry, the bakeries around here have a different kind of frosting in each place you go--some are buttercreams made with shortening, some are real buttercreams, some are light and fluffy.  I'm not sure exactly what the Bettercream frostings are like, as I seldom actually buy cakes.


----------

